# 99211 - Can we bill  a 99211 if a pt was



## anggand@aol.com (Mar 21, 2011)

Can we bill  a 99211 if a pt was scheduled to come in for a drug screening and only sees the nurse. vitals were also taken. The drug screen was requested by the physician.


----------



## phrazzled (Mar 22, 2011)

*99211 w/drug screen*

A supervised drug screen can be reported with a 99211 if ordered by the physician.


----------



## blonde01 (Mar 24, 2011)

Per Medicare, checking the patient's blood pressure alone is not considered medically necessary to be able to bill 99211 along with a drug screen.

CMS 100-20, Transmittal 20


----------

